# Free Grape Vines...



## MDPLS (Nov 23, 2011)

Well my neighbor is getting ready to cut down a bunch of grape vines. The previous owner went around to local vinyards and got sprigs to plant about 3-4 years ago. When the grapes come into season, the vines are loaded with fruit. Now for the question... He asked me if I would like the vines. Can you dig up grapes and transplant them or is this a waste of time. I have never grown grapes before, but since this is the next door neighbor, I figured they would grow just as well for me as they are doing for him. Also, If I do dig them up, when should I do it? Spring or Fall.

Thanks....


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2011)

My first question would be, What kind of grapes are they? Table or wine grapes (or both)? I hope you get an answer from Grapeman on this, but I have an interest in gardening (in addition to wine) so for transplanting, the following generally applies:

1. Fall is a great time to plant or transplant.

2. Make sure you get as much of the root system as possible. With a 3 to 4 year old vine, this could be considerable.

3. When you dig the holes for the vines, ameliorate the soil with fertilizer and compost. I would dig at least a 2 foot diameter hole for each vine.

4. To help in the transplant, trimming some of the plant that is above the ground helps. From what I understand in growing grapes, there is a method to this. Someone else would have to help you with this but it will certainly help the plant.

5. Anything you can do to reduce stress on the plant will help, e.g. supporting the plant, keeping the root ball moist, making sure not to nick or cut major roots, etc.

If it were I, I would certainly try. What have you got to loose? Maybe a couple hours or days work, but look at the upside if you succeed.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2011)

Like Rocky said, it might depend on the grapes for a couple reasons. If they were vinifera and were started from cutting, forget it-not worth your time. The vines would decline rapidly and die in a few years from phylloxera. If they are Concord, I wouldn't waste my time. You will spend a lot of time digging them up and you can buy them for a couple dollars each. Double A Vineyards sells them for about $1.50 in quantities over 50. Singles are about $6.50, so it is cheaper to buy extra even if you need to sell/give some away. The new vines will actually grow as fast or faster than those 3-4 year old vines.

You CAN dig them up, prune the tops and replant when dormant. I would wait until spring in your location. A bit further south and fall is ineed a good time after dormancy.


----------

